# Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen



## Frettchenfreund (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich brauch Eure Hilfe.

Seid Wochen habe ich diese Pflanze unter der Hecke. ( Ich schreibe extra nicht Unkraut )

 

Dieses Zeug wächst sogar durch das Unkrautvlies unter den Blumenbeet.

Was ist das?
Wie kann ich es bekämpfen?

Diese " Wundermittel " wie z.B. Roundup kann und will ich nicht mehr verwenden, seid ich so schöne Sachen hier im Forun darüber gelesen habe.


Also  ich mal nach  ...... _*Hilfe*_!


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Servus Volker

Das ist ein Acker-Schachtelhalm (Equisetum arvense).

Er gilt als Zeigerpflanze für Staunässe.


----------



## karsten. (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Hallo




> bekämpfen .....



in dem du Dir täglich einen Schachtelhalm-tee gönnst 




> wird angewendet bei Bindegewebsschwäche,
> bei Neigung zum Leistenbruch und zur Kräftigung des Lungengewebes,
> bei hervortretenden Adern,
> Pickeln,
> ...



http://www.heilkraeuter.de/lexikon/ackersch.htm

http://www.naturgesundes.de/content/view/29/47/

schönes WE

bei mir wächst davon nicht genug  

gute Besserung !


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Hi Helmut.



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Er gilt als Zeigerpflanze für Staunässe.


 Staunässe? Der wächst bei mir wie verrückt auch auf "furztrockenem" Boden!


----------



## Eugen (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Hi Volker,



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mein lieber Freund Eugen!
> aber bitte sei bei dem S wie Schachtelhalm vorsichtig. Das kannst du gerne jemanden anderes geben. Bitte nicht mir!



sag doch gleich,dass du schon Schachtelhalm hast.  
obwohl meiner für den teich besser geeignet ist.

Spass beiseite, probiers mal mit Kochsalzlösung.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17293


----------



## Plätscher (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Hi Volker,

nur mal so zur Info, der Schachtelhalm hat bis zu 1m tiefe Wurzeln und treibt wie Giersch aus jedem Reststück wieder aus.
Da hilft nur rupfen, rupfen, rupfen.

Aber das ist gut für dich, nach der Menge von Erdbeerkuchen mit Pudding die du in letzter Zeit verputzt hast.

Solidarische Grüße (habe auch S.Halm im Garten)

Edit: lese gerade Eugens Tip mit Salzlösung, ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen da auch die gewünschten Pflanzen davon geschädigt werden können.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Bekämpfung mit Round up = Druckspritze mit Aufsatz - so dass die anderen Pflanzen nix abbekommen, wenn du eher bio willst dann nen Gasbrenner (biogärtner ausm Baumarkt) - damit sterben auch die wurzeln ab - aber er könnte auch dein Pflanzenfließ beschädigen - sonst eben immer die wurzeln ausbuddeln und rausrupfen und rausrupfen und rausrupfen usw. bis er nie wieder klommt


----------



## Frettchenfreund (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

@ Karsten



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> in dem du Dir ab und zu einen Schachtelhalmtee gönnst



Sorry aber ich wollte diesen  Smilie nicht mehr verwenden.
Da ist mir ein  lieber.

@ Eugen



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker,
> sag doch gleich,dass du schon Schachtelhalm hast.



Du bist ja echt wieder nett zu mir. 

Ich will das Zeug aber nicht.


----------



## karsten. (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Bekämpfung mit Round up = Druckspritze mit Aufsatz - so dass die anderen Pflanzen nix abbekommen, wenn du eher bio willst dann nen Gasbrenner (biogärtner ausm Baumarkt) - damit sterben auch die wurzeln ab - aber er könnte auch dein Pflanzenfließ beschädigen - sonst eben immer die wurzeln ausbuddeln und rausrupfen und rausrupfen und rausrupfen usw. bis er nie wieder klommt




Hallo 

wie spricht man eigentlich Deinen Benutzernamen aus ?   

schönes WE


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Servus Mirko

Bei mir im Ex-Garten haben die Schachtelhalme wirklich nur auf triefend nassen Boden sich angesiedelt. Auf staubtrockenen Boden war von dem nix zu sehen.

Aber dieser Satz 





> Er gilt als Zeigerpflanze für Staunässe.


 ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen  (lies dir mal denk Link genau durch  )


----------



## karsten. (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> @ Karsten
> 
> ...



Bier geht natürlich auch 

in _Massen_ genossen ......


wird der Schachtelhalm 

so was 

von zweitrangig !  

selbst BSM 

schönes WE


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Hallo Karsten,



> Hallo wie spricht man eigentlich Deinen Benutzernamen aus ?



nur Pflanzenfreund .... aber ihr könnt mich alle gern bei meinem richtigen Namen =  Ralf anreden...


----------



## Teichfreund (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Hallo Volker,

Eugen hat auf einen Link verwiesen, den ich nur empfehlen kann. Ich habe mit Kochsalz die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Über den Link von Eugen kommst du auf folgenden Link: 


> http://www.gartengestaltung24.de/pf...ung-loewenzahn-distel-ackerschachtelhalm.html


Lese dir das in Ruhe durch und entscheide selbst. Bei sparsamer Anwendung um die Pflanze herum geht die schnell ein (innerhalb 2 bis 3 Tage). In diesem Jahr musste ich bisher an 6 Stellen eine Behandlung durchführen, letztes Jahr waren es noch deutlich mehr. 

Übrigens, mit Round-Up wird es nicht funktionieren und auch das Ergebnis von Finalsan war für mich nicht sehr erfreulich (obwohl nach einiger Zeit bei Finalsan die Pflanze welk wurde). Bei Finalsan ist leider keine Tiefenwirkung im Spiel, so dass die Pflanze durch mehrmalige Anwendung ausgehungert wird. Bei Kochsalz wird die Wurzel ebenfalls stark geschädigt.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Frettchenfreund (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Hallo zusammen!

Normaler weise bin ich um diese Uhrzeit schon :muede .

Und da braucht keiner  en!

Möchte mich aber trotzden bei allen für die Infos bedanken.

       

@ Karsten

_*Super Infos!*_

.


----------



## chromis (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Hi Ralf



> Bekämpfung mit Round up


Round up ist leider überhaupt nicht unproblematisch und der Hersteller des Mittels auch nicht:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17293


----------



## PyroMicha (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralf
> 
> Round up ist leider überhaupt nicht unproblematisch und der Hersteller des Mittels auch nicht:
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17293



Das Roundup, auf das dein Link verweist, ist ja eh verboten.
Und es gibt leider nicht nur das eine Mittel das sich "Roundup" nennt.

Das im Link angesprochene ist äußerst gefährlich im gegensatz zum
im Handel legal verkauftem Roundup.

Was jetzt nicht heissen soll, das ich diese Mittel unterstütze!!!


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Servus

Also ich würde jetzt nicht dauernd auf dem Round up herum reiten  

Umso mehr man darüber spricht/schreibt, umso größer wird die Neugier und die Versuchung es auszuprobieren steigt.

Vergesst es und auch die anderen chemischen Mittelchen.

Wenn es doch auch natürliche Mittel, wie eben das angesprochen Kochsalz gibt.

Will damit keinesfalls die Diskussion einschränken, aber mehr Hinweise auf "Hausmittel" mit natürlichen Ingredienzien fehlen mir noch


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Cool! ein Schachtelhalm! Da wird mal ein Kohleflöz draus wenn Du ihn wachsen lässt!


----------



## Plätscher (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Cool! ein Schachtelhalm! Da wird mal ein Kohleflöz draus wenn Du ihn wachsen lässt!



Wow, hast du Ableger von dem Schachtelhaĺm (der Kohleflötze macht), den hätte ich gern


----------



## patty4 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Hallöchen,

na, dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Der Ackerschachtelhalm ist in der Landwirtschaft eines der haupt-unerwünschten-Beikräuter ( kurz: Unkräuter  ). Wenn ich das richtig erinnere, wirken viele proffessionelle Bekämpfungsmittel gar nicht oder nicht besonders gut dagegen....

Der Ackerschachtelhalm wächst dabei soweit ich weiß durchaus auf trockenen Böden - es gibt natürlich auch noch sein Pendant, den Sumpfschachtelhalm... der ist übrigens giftig - also bitte Vorsicht, mit der Verwendung als Tee ( aber das hattest Du ja ohnehin schon nicht vor...)

Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Joachim (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Moin,

ich hätt da mal ne Frage zum Thema Unkrautvernichtung. Da Round*p ja offenbar ausscheiden sollte, hab ich mich mal nach mechanisch/thermischen Methoden umgesehen und bin auf Infrarot-Strahler gestoßen - sollen angeblich schneller, billiger, besser arbeiten als gewöhnliche Baumarkt Gasbrenner.

Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen? Und Händler? Ich hab nur welche in der Schweiz gefunden ...


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

Moin,

ich habe hier daheim für mich entschieden, bis auf weiteres kein Round*p mehr einzusetzen.

Wer weiß, was einem bei den anderen Netzmitteln, welche das Mittel nun mal für eine bessere Wirkung braucht, wieder verheimlicht wird. Wobei jedes Pflanzenschutzmittel auch Netzmittel enthält. 
Ich erinnere mich an einen Produkt-Wechsel mitten im Jahr (vermutlich 2004 - könnte man sicher in den Unterlagen nachvollziehen), als es plötzlich das normale Mittel nicht mehr gab. Die Neuerungen wurden als "Verbesserung" dargestellt.  
Die Tallowamin-Geschichte (dieses Netzmittel ist der eigentliche Übeltäter) haben wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mitbekommen - sollten wir sicherlich auch nicht.
Round*p Turbo war im Betrieb jedenfalls nicht "turbo" in der Anwendung. Keine Ahnung, was das schief gelaufen ist.... es wirkte damals nicht richtig. Auch das Auflösen dieser "Pellets" gestaltete sich als äußerst schwierig. 


Vielleicht mal mit herkömmlichen Essig probieren?? 
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme91/article4259682.html


----------



## Joachim (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ekelhafte Pflanze*

[OT]Eine kleine Anmerkung noch: Netzmittel in/zu Planzenschutzmitteln sind nicht immer solch offenbar schlimme Stoffe wie Tallowamin - Netzmittel sind zB. auch schlicht Öle, deren Zweck es dann ist eher weniger PSM zu verwenden, weil diese mit Netzmittel besser auf der Pflanze haften und eben nicht/weniger auf den Boden heruntertropfen oder abgespült (Regen) werden[/OT]


----------



## chromis (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Hi Joachim,

da mir die normalen Baumarkt-Brenner auch nicht wirklich zusagen, habe ich mich jetzt mal informiert und diese Adresse gefunden:
http://www.puzzy-boy.de/index.htm

Der Laden ist sogar ganz in der Nähe und demnächst werde ich mir die Geräte mal anschauen und berichten.


----------



## wmt (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Roundup und Brenner Helfen nichts, da die Sposse zu tief sitzen. Auch ein langjähriges Abreissen aller Triebe führt nicht zu einer Reduzierung.

Wir haben den Boden entfernt und neue Erde aufgebracht, darunter eine Fliess-Folie angebracht. Das hat dann tatsächlich Abhilfe gebracht.


----------



## Joachim (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

@Rainer


@Wolfgang
... und wie lange soll das funktionieren?  Oder anders gefragt - alle wieviel Jahre muss man diese Prozedur wiederholen?


----------



## Teichfreund (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das Problem könnte dabei allerdings auch neu entstehen, nämlich dann, wenn du dir Mutterboden ankarren läßt, der ebenfalls Schachtelhalm enthält. Bis in welche Tiefe habt ihr denn den Mutterboden ausgetauscht?

Ich würde auch einmal vermuten, dass die "Verseuchung" bei euch einen entsprechenden Grad erreicht hat, die mit anderen Mitteln nur schwer in Schacht zu halten gewesen wäre. Angeblich gibt es Mittel wie BanvelM oder U46, die helfen sollen. Beim Googeln wird man einiges an Informatino dazu finden. Wenn es allerdings nur einige wenige Stängelchen sind, die aus der Erde wachsen, sind die vermutlich eher nicht für den Hausgebrauch geeignet. Und wenn man nur wenig davon hat, hilft meiner Erfahrung Kochsalz noch am besten.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## wmt (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

@teichfreund & Joachim

unsere Gegend (östlicher Stadtteil in Hamburg, seit 80 Jahren mit Wohnbebauung) ist in einem Streifen von mindestes 5 km * 3 km massiv betroffen, das starke Zeug kommt auch bei asphaltierten Zufahrten durch die Decke. Ist schon extrem, nervt aber trotzdem. 

Wir haben das mit dem Vlies (war ein böser Schreibfehler) auf zwi Flächen im rasenfreien Vordergarten gemacht und mein GaLa-Bauer hat es tatsächlich geschafft 
Bilder von der Bauzeit vor vier Jahren:


 
ein Jahr später dann so:



Bis jetzt hat es auch gehalten.

In einem schmalen Streifen hinter dem Teich, wo ich in Eigenarbeit teilweise eignen Mutterboden (allerdings durchgesiebt) genommen habe, ist das Ergebnis noch so einigermassen und das Zeug läßt sich gerade noch in Schach halten. 

Das Vlies habe ich auch auf einem kleinen Hochbeet verwendet und darauf ca 30 cm reifen Kompost. Der Bereich ist auch nach drei Jahren praktisch Schachtelhalm frei. 

Das Vlies sieht so aus:



da bereiten wir einen Kiesweg vor und verwenden Reste.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Guten Morgen zusammen!


 Ich wollte doch nur wissen, was das für eine Pflanze ist.  

Und jetzt sind es schon drei Seiten aber Nützliche drei Seiten.

Mit dem Gasbrenner habe ich es schon probiert und der Erfolg war nicht überwältigend.

Am WE habe ich Kochsalz ausprobiert und werde vom Ergebnis berichten.

Danke!

@ Plätscher

Ableger versende ich sogar *Versandkostenfrei*.   
 ( Aber nur an Leute die ich nicht leiden kann )


.


----------



## Teichfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Hallo Volker,


  , du wolltest auch wissen, wie sie zu bekämpfen ist…



> von Volkers 1. Beitrag in diesem Thread:
> Dieses Zeug wächst sogar durch das Unkrautvlies unter den Blumenbeet.
> 
> Was ist das?
> Wie kann ich es bekämpfen?



Nicht, dass wir uns hier über 3 Seiten umsonst mit super Ideen abgemüht hätten...:smoki 

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

 Markus!

Is ja gut, war noch sehr früh, als ich geschrieben habe.

.


----------



## Teichfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Hi Volker, 

da sagst du früh (7:33 Uhr)?
Ein Bäcker würde um diese Uhrzeit schon fast wieder in sein wohlverdientes Heiabettchen gehen :smoki 
Aber der Montag, der könnte dich retten...
Ich laufe heute auch wieder einmal wie Falschgeld umher.  

Grüße, Markus


----------



## chromis (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Hallo,

nachdem hier die Infrarot-Brenner( http://www.infraweeder.ch/ ) erwähnt wurden, habe ich sie mir mal live angesehen. Für den normalen Garten kommen eigentlich nur die Modelle Punto und Lady in Frage. Der Händler war sogar so freundlich, mir solch ein Teil über's Wochenende auszuleihen. Bei dem Preis kauft man ja die Katze nicht so gern im Sack.

Was die Brenner mit Infrarot zu tun haben, möchte ich mangels Fachwissen nicht diskutieren. Fakt ist, dass die Wärmestrahlung im Gegensatz zu normalen Gasbrennern durch die Keramikbrennelemente konzentriert abgegeben wird. Allerdings ist die Wirkung dadurch sehr eingeschränkt. Unkraut das zB. aud einer Kiesfläche an Steinkanten oder zwischen Pflastern wächst, wird kaum erfasst. Zudem wird nur beim Modell Punto die Wurzel mitbehandelt. Andernfalls sollten die Pflanzen mehrmals mit dem Brenner behandelt werden bis sie absterben.

Leider hat der Brenner nicht das gehalten, was ich mir davon verprochen habe. Preis und Nutzen stehen für mich in keinem Verhältnis, schade


----------



## Joachim (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Hallo Rainer,

das hatte ich mir auch schon fast gedacht ... Na dann wirds eben wohl doch ein einfacher (und billiger  ) Baumarktbrenner.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Hallo zusammen!

Mit so einem Baumarktbrenner habe ich das gestern mal ausprobiert.

Der Erfolg wird sich in den nächsten Wochen zeigen.

Oberflächlich ist der Schachtelhalm weg aber die Wurzeln ?????? 


Schönes WE alle zusammen.

.


----------



## fröschle318 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Hallo,
also ich hatte auch schon Schachtelhalm auf trockenem Boden.
Man muss da zäh sein und den immer wieder entfernen...
lg Anita


----------



## Plätscher (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Hallo Leute,

spart euch die Ausgabe. Die Unkrautwurzeln werden von den Brennern nicht erreicht. Ihr flammt nur das obere Grünzeug ab. Den gleichen effekt erreicht ihr durch mech. Entfernung, geht schneller, umweltfreundlicher und preiswerter.

Bei meinem Grundstückseingang kommt Gras und Giersch durch die Teerdecke durch. Ich habe mit einem Gaslötbrenner versucht nicht nur das Grünzeugs sondern auch den Teer zu verflüssigen um die Löcher zu stopfen. 
Naja, der Teer wurde flüssig aber trotzdem schauten nach 1Woche die ersten grünen Spitzen wieder durch. 

Irgendwie bewundernswert die Power der Pflanzen 

Also, keep cool:smoki , laßt mal 5e gerade sein und akzeptiert das nicht alles klinisch rein aussehen muß.


----------



## Joachim (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

@Jürgen
... um klinisch rein gehts ja gar nicht (zumindest bei mir). Es ist aber nunmal so, das wenn man zulang alle 5e gerade sein lässt und zuschaut wie es wächst, das man dann irgendwann keinen (in meinem Fall) geschotterten Hof mehr hat, der befahrbar ist und wo nicht nach nem Regen die Gummistiefel und nen Schaber wegen des Drecks brauch. 

Und ich rede nicht von einer kleinen Einfahrt oder nem Fußweg, ich rede von einigen hundert Quadratmetern befahrbare Hoffläche ...


----------



## Plätscher (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> geschotterten Hof mehr hat, der befahrbar ist und wo nicht nach nem Regen die Gummistiefel und nen Schaber wegen des Drecks brauch.
> 
> Und ich rede nicht von einer kleinen Einfahrt oder nem Fußweg, ich rede von einigen hundert Quadratmetern befahrbare Hoffläche ...



ups, Schotter da ist nichts mir Kratzen, da würde ich auch einen Brenner nehmen.

Ich bin von einer gepflasterten fläche ausgegangen, da ist Kratzen genauso effektiv. 

Übrigens bei so einer großen Fläche würde ich mir überlegen einen Teerpappen-Brenner zu kaufen, da kann eine normale Gasflasche angeschlossen werden, das ist wahrscheinlich langfristig preiswerter.


----------



## seerose56 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm/Unkraut - wie bekämpfen*

Hallo Volker,

probier mal folgendes aus, auf die Stellen wo Du Schachtelhalm rausgerissen hast, normalen Gartenkalk, möglichst nicht zu sparsam, einarbeiten. 

Der Schachtelhalm wächst dann zwar noch etwas nach, geht aber dann nach nochmaligem Rupfen ein.

 Schachtelhalm verträgt nämlich keinen Kalk! 

Diesen Tip habe ich aus einem anderen Gartenforum und bei mir hat das ganz gut funktioniert. 

Freundl. Gruß
Bärbel


----------

